# New great Pyrenees lots of questions



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok so I have lots of questions so bare with me ...
1. How do you make sure they become a guardian not a pet but still friendlg tword you?
2. What kind of food do you suggest ?
3. He's a male should we fix or leave him intact?
4. I know some people allow their lgd to "dispose" of the body's of the passed what are your views on this? 
5. How people friendly should they be?

I think this is all for now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new dog.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you I've been wanting one for so long and dad finally said yes !!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

NigerianGirl said:


> Ok so I have lots of questions so bare with me ...
> 1. How do you make sure they become a guardian not a pet but still friendlg tword you?
> 2. What kind of food do you suggest ?
> 3. He's a male should we fix or leave him intact?
> ...


The most important is to not pet them very much as pups. A few pats on the head, they should not be actively seeking your attention. Now that theyre grown, our Anatolians come to us for rubs when they want it.
If LGD follows you & wants out with you, he has not bonded with stock.
We feed the best we can afford, no fillers which equals compact poop.
As for nuetering, some say not before 7 mos on the LGDs so I would consult with vet on that. This is a personal decision on your part.
As for disposing, again, a personal choice but it IS one of their jobs. Ours have only gotten placenta but only if there were no dead kids that had to be pulled. Those bodies are buried.
One of ours is friendly & the other is not. I prefer the not.
Then again, this is going to depend on your operation, if you have small kids with their friends etc.


----------

